# extended A-arms



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ive been driving my cutty allot lately I have been thinking of putting the original A-arms back in and take out the ones that are extended 1 1/4. Its eating up the tires. I like to drive it laid out, the only way I can have those tires last a little is to drive it locked up. Not sure what to do, I like how it looks \ / when laid out but not sure... What you think


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

I would keep the extended arms... Original arms look horrible locked up in my opinion plus theres more stress on the ball joints. 
Just drive locked up or deal with the tires wearing out quick


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yea your right original locked up / \ does look bad. :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

but how much do you drive lockup all the time vs riding low?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i drive locked up about 8 out of 10 times. I usually just drive it low for short distances. 1 or 2 miles


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Jus shim it back some


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought about shims but, fuck it looks shitty when A-arms are not extended / \ I will rather deal with tires than / \ it look like this when locked up


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess i want the extended A-arms\ / but not the tire usage.sucks they burn out so fast. I cant make up my mind to save tires and ride low, or how I like them to look and have to ride locked up all the time. I want the best of both worlds. it is perfectlly straight when locked up


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

can't have both! fuck the tires.....keep the look!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^[email protected] wish i had my set done up.Looks like shit all / \


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

my a arms on my 63 are extended 1" and I shimmed them back 1/4 and they look straight both low and locked up and doesnt go trew tires fast


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

I HAV 1" EXTENDED GBODY ARMZ FOR ZALE JU NO BONE OR BUZHINGZ OR BALL JOINTZ $150 ZHIPPED IN US OR $250 I CAN FULLY BOX DEM IN ZHIPPED


----------



## 8monte6 (Jul 17, 2011)

So correct me if im wrong but are extended a arms so the cars lifts a little higher?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

I know the feeling my shit is two inches killing the tires but looks bad ass fuck


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

My Cutlazz waz 2" it looked tight but killed tirez every month.. My LS are 2 1/2" n thoze tirez I gotta change every otha week.. But I love da look.. Gangzta tuck 2" or killer tuck 2 1/2"


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

have you thought of doing the correct extension. that way it looks "normal" and doesnt ruin your tires. its just a thought. no use in going over board on anything less than a radical.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm, this topic has me thinking now (here come the storm clouds). I have stock arms but also have them shimmed. Maybe i should remove the shims, although i hardly drive locked up. So the / \ look doesnt bother me much.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Diz iz a better look... \[•_•]/ yup cuz /[•_•]\ no good


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Classic Customs said:


> have you thought of doing the correct extension. that way it looks "normal" and doesnt ruin your tires. its just a thought. no use in going over board on anything less than a radical.


 Why be normal? What is considered normal in your eyes just wondering and can u put a pic ?
heres mine


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I have mine 1" and shimmed back 1/4" too and dont wear out tires and they still poke out at the top a little. Its a good medium! 

*they arent extended for higher lockup, mainly for better ball joint angle, but you do get a little bit extra lockup.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Zpankz u got 2" tuck


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

PEPSI_559 said:


> Big Zpankz u got 2" tuck


 Sure do


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> I have mine 1" and shimmed back 1/4" too and dont wear out tires and they still poke out at the top a little. Its a good medium!
> 
> *they arent extended for higher lockup, mainly for better ball joint angle, but you do get a little bit extra lockup.


Well put


----------



## Elbubu801 (May 20, 2010)

down79 said:


> Ive been driving my cutty allot lately I have been thinking of putting the original A-arms back in and take out the ones that are extended 1 1/4. Its eating up the tires. I like to drive it laid out, the only way I can have those tires last a little is to drive it locked up. Not sure what to do, I like how it looks \ / when laid out but not sure... What you think


either way extended or not your tires would get eaten


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

51/50 said:


> can't have both! fuck the tires.....keep the look!


yea fuck it I think / \ looks weak. cars look good laid out and tires are straight. but 3 pump 10 batt. \ / :thumbsup: ..fuck it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HEARD SOMEWHERE THAT GBODY'S REALLY ONLY NEED 3/4" EXTENSION... BUT IT REALLY IS JUST PERSONALL PREFERENCE. I'VE HEARD OF PEOPLE EXTENDING THE A ARMS 3"+ AND NOT BEING ABLE TO DRIVE ON 13'S...:uh: 

THE GUEY WHO TOLD ME THAT WAS EXTREMELY PROUD?? :loco:


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol crazy zhyt u zaid dat cuz 1 of my Cadillacz haz 3" upper armz on 13'z can't drive layed but itz 1 mean zcary look??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PEPSI_559 said:


> Lol crazy zhyt u zaid dat cuz 1 of my Cadillacz haz 3" upper armz on 13'z can't drive layed but itz 1 mean zcary look??



SIMON. BUT THIS VATO IS A CHEAP ASS.. ALWAYS BITCHING ABOUT TIRES... AND IT DOESN'T EVEN HOPP.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

1" TUCK BUT GETTIN REDO TO 2" DIZ WEEKEND









1 1/2" TUCK









2" TUCK

















2 1/2" TUCK









3" TUCK


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*ANYTHAN ZMALLER DEN 2" IZ GAY IN MY OPINION BUT 2 EACH THERE OWN...*_


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PEPSI_559 said:


> _*ANYTHAN ZMALLER DEN 2" IZ GAY IN MY OPINION BUT 2 EACH THERE OWN...*_



:bowrofl:ESTE VATO..:bowrofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PEPSI_559 said:


> 1" TUCK BUT GETTIN REDO TO 2" DIZ WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT INFORMATIVE PICS! IT REALLY PUTS IT INTO PERSPECTIVE..:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> GREAT INFORMATIVE PICS! IT REALLY PUTS IT INTO PERSPECTIVE..:thumbsup:


THANKZ BRO



wannabelowrider said:


> Zzzzzzzzz


YUP Z ALL DAY FUK DA OTHA ZQUIGGLY LETTER LOL NOTHAN PERZONAL...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

PEPSI_559 said:


> YUP Z ALL DAY FUK DA OTHA ZQUIGGLY LETTER LOL NOTHAN PERZONAL...


 None taken. I waz juzt bored at work and thought id be a smart azz :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> GREAT INFORMATIVE PICS! IT REALLY PUTS IT INTO PERSPECTIVE..:thumbsup:


x2 :rimshot:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

3" looks mean :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Well put


 x2^


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

So it sounds like 3/4 to 1" is the best medium if you want to extend the arms but still keep that clean look and not waste tires...As Often


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep in mind if u shrink the belly. That plays a factor also.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

my regal was set up perfect. caprice spindles with reinforced stock caddy uppers and almost a full ton of coil. caddy uppers are already 1" longer than a stock g-body. after the caprice spindle swap it poked out another 1/4" -1/2" more. looked perfect dumped and locked up and didnt eat the tires too bad. i rode locked up all the time anyways lol...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Keep in mind if u shrink the belly. That plays a factor also.[/QUOTE
> :yes:


----------



## ~SwitchItUp509~ (Aug 1, 2013)

what year was the caprice that u removed the spindles ? and how bout that yaer of the caddy u took the uppers from?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Mid 80's like 84-87 couldn't tell u exactly but it should be interchangeable


----------



## wickedwayscc (Apr 7, 2014)

My a arms are extended 2" an it wount turn to the left when it dumped I juss noticed it but juss got the car so dnt no if they turn locked up my solenoids burnt out any body no whats the reason


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

thats the best way it will not bind up that's your solution ...



CoupeDTS said:


> I have mine 1" and shimmed back 1/4" too and dont wear out tires and they still poke out at the top a little. Its a good medium!
> 
> *they arent extended for higher lockup, mainly for better ball joint angle, but you do get a little bit extra lockup.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

wickedwayscc said:


> My a arms are extended 2" an it wount turn to the left when it dumped I juss noticed it but juss got the car so dnt no if they turn locked up my solenoids burnt out any body no whats the reason




Not enough coil, your suspension hits on your frame, could be the center link, or tie rods getting caught on the frame


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I GIT A 3 INCH BELLY STRECH AND A 2 INCH A ARMS EX;;NOW WHAT


----------



## wickedwayscc (Apr 7, 2014)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Not enough coil, your suspension hits on your frame, could be the center link, or tie rods getting caught on the frame


Koo gracias the dude did mess with the tie rods when he extended them


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

wickedwayscc said:


> My a arms are extended 2" an it wount turn to the left when it dumped I juss noticed it but juss got the car so dnt no if they turn locked up my solenoids burnt out any body no whats the reason


Sounds like when my homie had his arms on the wrong side.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> I have mine 1" and shimmed back 1/4" too and dont wear out tires and they still poke out at the top a little. Its a good medium!
> 
> *they arent extended for higher lockup, mainly for better ball joint angle, but you do get a little bit extra lockup.


This ^^^ right here!!! that's how extended uppers are done. Lowriding is turning into some clown car cheesy ass shit.. :uh:


----------



## wickedwayscc (Apr 7, 2014)

Duez said:


> Sounds like when my homie had his arms on the wrong side.


Fck that sucks I hope mine aint on the wrong side


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

CoupeDTS said:


> I have mine 1" and shimmed back 1/4" too and dont wear out tires and they still poke out at the top a little. Its a good medium!
> 
> *they arent extended for higher lockup, mainly for better ball joint angle, but you do get a little bit extra lockup.


:thumbsup: .........I still love the (reinforced)ball joint extentions,best of both worlds.........bulldog lock up ,and straight tires when riding low........front tires last a long time........


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> I GIT A 3 INCH BELLY STRECH AND A 2 INCH A ARMS EX;;NOW WHAT


who cares not like that hunk of shit ever sees any road time


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> :thumbsup: .........I still love the (reinforced)ball joint extentions,best of both worlds.........bulldog lock up ,and straight tires when riding low........front tires last a long time........


theres a company that makes 1/2" taller upper and lower ball joints OUTHOPU was able to keep the wheels straight both locked up and dropped with minimal ext using them.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ROCK OUT said:


> theres a company that makes 1/2" taller upper and lower ball joints OUTHOPU was able to keep the wheels straight both locked up and dropped with minimal ext using them.


no shit? that's tight, I never knew you could have both


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

tko_818 said:


> no shit? that's tight, I never knew you could have both


yeah on his caddy he used the taller upper ball joints and only did a 3/4" extension, he didn't want to say what ball joints he used he said it required modifying the tapper on the spindles so ill leave it to someone else to figure out what ball joint he used.














on the gbody he built he did the same but on that one he extended the a arms 2" and then shimmed them back like 1 1/4" I don't remember exactly. But with the taller ball joints it helps keep a more constant camber. these ball joints are a direct bolt in for gbodys http://umiperformance.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=677


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats bad ass...........


ROCK OUT said:


> theres a company that makes 1/2" taller upper and lower ball joints OUTHOPU was able to keep the wheels straight both locked up and dropped with minimal ext using them.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ROCK OUT said:


> yeah on his caddy he used the taller upper ball joints and only did a 3/4" extension, he didn't want to say what ball joints he used he said it required modifying the tapper on the spindles so ill leave it to someone else to figure out what ball joint he used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That caddy looks effing sick! That guy has mad skills


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

what do you mean shimmin back?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> what do you mean shimmin back?


Its how you set the alignment on GM cars. You loosen the bolts that hold the upper control arm to the frame and shove shims in between and then retighten the bolts. Putting more on one side than the other is how you set caster.


----------

